# New Member



## Christsean (Jul 28, 2013)

I wanted to check in and say thanks for all the good information and homework.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro! I'm happy to have you here I think it's a great place. What are your fitness goals and nutrition milestones and what are you looking to accomplish? Also what supplements do you take too?


----------



## Sherk (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Christsean (Jul 28, 2013)

My first goal is to finish reading all the newbie info.  Then I am going to determine what it is I am looking to accomplish.  I just got back into training after six years. When I quit training,  I had accumulated a huge amount of broscience. So,  I am looking to retrain my brain first, then collect all my information and establish goals.  

I look forward to having some great assistance from a great board like this. 

I will post everything once I get it together. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## charley (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome!!!


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome mane.


----------



## brazey (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 29, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 29, 2013)

welcome to the board


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Christsean said:


> My first goal is to finish reading all the newbie info.  Then I am going to determine what it is I am looking to accomplish.  I just got back into training after six years. When I quit training,  I had accumulated a huge amount of broscience. So,  I am looking to retrain my brain first, then collect all my information and establish goals.
> 
> I look forward to having some great assistance from a great board like this.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in hearing more about your training and nutrition program. I think it will go very well for you. Establishing goals is the first thing that you should do is that. Once you have goals you should put a plan together. Then execute the plan.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## kboy (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome Bro....


----------



## Christsean (Jul 29, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I'm interested in hearing more about your training and nutrition program. I think it will go very well for you. Establishing goals is the first thing that you should do is that. Once you have goals you should put a plan together. Then execute the plan.



MG, I am 6'0, 205lbs age 39. I have around 25%bf. I am looking to get more muscle (bulk/optimize), but drop some of the bf% in the process. I will not call it a bulk/cut cycle,  but I know the bf will drop as I add lbm. 

So,  my first goal is to get into a gym with free weights and get a consistent doing.  I currently train at home.  Not ideal I know,  but good for preparation and a good starting place since I've been out for awhile.

Goal 2 is to get my diet dialed in.  I eat healthy-ish, but not good consistent correct proportions of PCF's. Some days I'm like 33/33/34. It is difficult for me to consume enough protein or food for that matter.  I eat clean,  just too lean. 

Goal 3 is to stay at it this time and continually educate myself and listen to my bodies ever changing needs. 

I currently take the following:
Fish oil
Flax oil
81mg aspirin
500mg TE/wk
50mg Var ed
25mg exemestane ed (disc ontined due to sore left nipple)
100mg forma stanazol x 2 ed (alleviated sore nipple)
Will PCT with Forma Stanzol and Clomid (maybe) Forma has rebounded my testicles which I find odd and amazing. 

I used to be a workout fanatic and moderated an older board back in the day so please don't hate on me cycling already.  I spent some time natty preparing for my cycle,  I just didn't have all the right tools and plans in place (typical rookie mistake). 

My plan is to get back nat for awhile and get my gym and eat on before I start back cycling just so I am not wasting precious currency and body parts.

Let me know if you have any advice or need any additional information brother.


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard Christsean!


----------



## Root03 (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome bro


----------



## bigbadbobber (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome....


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Christsean (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 21, 2013)

welcome to imf


----------



## flood (Aug 21, 2013)

Loads to study up on here, agreed.


----------

